# Frozen White Fiesta



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys!
It is now time for me to start my new project. It's not going to be so extrem as my first, but I will try share as much as possible 
(and shoot with my camera, not with phone)

First the car
http://www.shrani.si/f/2S/13t/1deomyxv/img2663.jpg

Some interiour
http://www.shrani.si/f/1u/43/3xVRLS8s/img2679.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/1l/vl/1WV62XVn/img2681.jpg
http://www.shrani.si/f/2q/Tg/t5f7bip/img2696.jpg
nice plase for ms8 controler 
http://www.shrani.si/f/e/yB/3vzPSciI/img2698.jpg

So what do you think on this two positions?

















Trying to direct my Scandinavia mids app 20-30° off-axis, and a little bit higher that are in this moment.
Have to make mdf rings first, to make location more fixed, but for a quick test it is ok.

Regards!
Jure


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I assume you are using a tweeter, so what is the crossover point? If it's under 6KHz then axis shouldn't be a big deal; reflections and interference will be more of a concern.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Sure I will use the tw, yust don't know yet which one. maybe HAT L1. or some from DLS, yust not Sc1.
I don't know yet where the crossover point will be. 
I always set the system after the instal is done...
But i asume, that the lowpass for the mids will be somewhere around 6.3khz/24db


----------



## Arthurk (Feb 10, 2009)

HMMM, how's that sound?


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

don't know yet


----------



## MrUntouchab1e (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you used an ms-8 before? looking into buying one want to get as many opinions as possible


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

first baby steps...










































As for the ms8, NO. 
I asked around a lot, and not even one has gave me negative opinion. So, we will see what it can do for me.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. Impressive work on those rings.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Those rings look great, but any reason you did a round over on both sides and didnt rabbet the top outer edge? just trying to get a feel for what your doing?


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Nice!*


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

at first i was like how did he do those rings, but i see you must of just round over bit both sides, i like that. not necessery in most cases, im curiouse to what your planing on doing that you felt the need to do that hmm. i do like that you put your suqare peg into a round hole though, those suqare drivers can look so tacky :\


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks guys for all coments!

they are rounded from both sides because it looks great that way! 
and a little diferent from the others.
but it is usefull also, because the fabric lays down more smoothlly, you will see what I mean from pics to follow. and when I will put them on the A-pillar, they will stick to it more firmerlly.

anyway I didn't have the time to make these, so my good friend did them for me! but we do it in the same way 

by the way, what do you think if I modify OEM head unit to get analog output (which it doesn't have now) and avoid Hi-Low adapter...I think it would be a lot better for MS8 to get signal on that way.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

NICE attention to detail.... subscribed


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Have also read results that rounding the backside of the mounting rings or baffle helps response curves.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

hello guys!

i did those rings. I rounded back outer side of the rings because fabrics lay more smoothly...in the end you don't end up with sharp edge -less filler, less sanding, fabrics have more contact with MDF, so this mean better bond between them. back side of the cutout was rabeted 45 deg. because driver works better this way...as Bow Down sayed.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Have also read results that rounding the backside of the mounting rings or baffle helps response curves.


inside yes, where the cut out is (3rd picture)

on the outside, has no influence on the sound, yust looks better and as i wrote before...

hopefully this weekend some progress!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Today I started the pillars.

first there was some more testing

















then I fixed the rings with hot glue, drill some holes that filler and later some fiberglass will stick to the plastik more stroglly, add some magic and this is it for today.

















sorry for the bed pics, someone (my dear mother) has took my camera for the weekend.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry for the late update. 

been waiting for the new trio who will be playing on the stage









some more pics if anyone interested
Hybrid Audio pictures by jureemma - Photobucket

and some progres on the instal.

original doors 

















3 layers of stp and some Silent Coat foam

















other side

















trying to find the right position


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

and test fit (first layer of filler! now it's time to reinforce with FG and then some finish)









cheers!


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

>


That's pretty cool that the inner panel come right off..

Say, what sort of filler did you use to couple the the two rings? Did you use clothe underneath? thx


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

no I didn't use clothe, but I yust used some cardboard. cut the shape, use some hotglue, some yelow (blue) tape, that you can remove it after, and then you add filler also from the back side, to get good bond between sides. I use filler with fiber glass in it, and now I will also reinforce it with poliester and fiber glass  
then some normal filler and some sanding


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

some small progres










mid+tw together for the first time 

















I think there is going to be enough space for free air behind the mid (dont' worry about the thicknes of the panel, it will be reinforced)

















test in the car

















view through the small window (notice the gap betwen the pillar and dash wich has to be filled)


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

and I will see how it works with or without this factory foam behind the pillar

























that's it for now.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh man you should of gone with L4's with all that air you have up their you could run them


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

don't even say it...I am also thinking that way. 
BUT, I didn't want to be the pillar as massive as my friends, who has L4 (this is old pic with gti drivers)


----------



## BakedCookies (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, very nice, this is similar to what I am imagining for my 2009 Honda Fit, the sail windows are much larger and I'm thinking of running the 6.5" mid-bass and tweeter there.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

those will image better in a more axis ive heard em in kicks on that orientation and than oin axis, they do much better with stage width on axis. either way their AMAZING speakers


----------



## bhpistorqintorpm (Oct 15, 2011)

@J-dls : thats a cool way of putting together them. they look mean  
will it sound any different compared to stacking them up?


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome work so far!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

nice pods!
is this foam in the door water proof????


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, Silent Coat mark 15 

thanks guys!

and last thing to do









tomorow they go away for one week, and when back, I hope they will be in alcantara


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Some boring stuff - cables









































































this are the rings for the L6. made from some very hard wood, the router was stuggling a lot. I will show you the second steep later.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

and some work in the trunk (damping comes as soon as I get back from the trip next week)

















































this is how I ended yesterday.









and one very sexy pic 8)


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

If someone interested, here they are...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the pillar build. I think you did a real good job. 

About how far in front is the tweeter located? Do you feel it cost you anything? My big goal has been to keep the tweeter and mid close together to keep things more aligned in the time domain. Just wondering if you like the tradeoff?


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you tint out the little window behind the pillar speakers?

Very good work on them btw.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I like the pillar build. I think you did a real good job.
> 
> About how far in front is the tweeter located? Do you feel it cost you anything? My big goal has been to keep the tweeter and mid close together to keep things more aligned in the time domain. Just wondering if you like the tradeoff?


I think there is no problems because of that. we will see how the MS8 will be dealing with this.

Thanks!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

blackknight87 said:


> Did you tint out the little window behind the pillar speakers?
> 
> Very good work on them btw.


Kind of  I will post a pic!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

I really like how the little window shows off the back of that L3SE! Did you finish the inside with the same cloth as the rest of the pillar?


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

J-dls said:


> Kind of  I will post a pic!


cool!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

the L3se can not be seen any more thrue the little window 
but any way, there is the same foam behind the pillar as is in the doors.


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

no processor yet? also on the stock HU? how does it image?

i have the same car with focal v30s in the stock locations. thinking about having custom pillars done for the tweets but I'm worried about imaging as I'm using the "optimize driver" setting on the stock HU which centers the image enough for me.

i also have a problem with the CD player which plays music at a waaay lower volume than the iPod connection using the ford cable. do you have this problem too? upping the volume gets me audible levels of hiss which i don't like.

i also havnt deadened my doors yet. how big of a difference does it make vs the pretty sturdy plastic panel that the fiesta has already? i have some rattles on my door card. not much but i hear them at times. has deadening completely removed rattles and resonances for you?

didn't realize that theres an mk7 build log here.


----------



## vapor77 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice work on the A Pillars!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

antikryst said:


> no processor yet? also on the stock HU? how does it image?
> 
> i have the same car with focal v30s in the stock locations. thinking about having custom pillars done for the tweets but I'm worried about imaging as I'm using the "optimize driver" setting on the stock HU which centers the image enough for me.
> 
> ...


for sure you will gain a lot with damping of the doors! 
I damped the doors first, and then monuted stock speakers back, because I didn't had Hybrids yet. BIG difference! 
I have 3 layers of STP, and two layers of foam, and it helps a lot. as for the rattles, here is allreaddy winter, and when temps fall below 0°C there are always some, no mather what you do, but I think this is normal, and they can be heard only on very high level, when everything is shaking (posiblly also because I have a free air instal of midbass) 

as for the imaging of stock HU on "driver oprimized" seting, in my case center shifts a little to the left, but focuses are waaay better! and sound is also uncompared to stock positions!!
I am now close to install the procesor (finances) so can't wait to hear the difference! but for now, yes, only crosovers on amps, and that seting on the stock HU  no TC, no EQ, no phase corection, and it works ok. 

my advice to you is, damp the doors, and make some decent pillars 
and if you have a 2way front, buy one four channel amp and one of the small procesors that are allready on the market (audison bit ten mybe) and leave the HU stock. 

as for the CD...I don't listen to it AT ALL  only USB, the HU reads Wave lossless files  so I can't help you with that.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

vapor77 said:


> Very nice work on the A Pillars!


Thanks!


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

J-dls said:


> for sure you will gain a lot with damping of the doors!
> I damped the doors first, and then monuted stock speakers back, because I didn't had Hybrids yet. BIG difference!
> I have 3 layers of STP, and two layers of foam, and it helps a lot. as for the rattles, here is allreaddy winter, and when temps fall below 0°C there are always some, no mather what you do, but I think this is normal, and they can be heard only on very high level, when everything is shaking (posiblly also because I have a free air instal of midbass)
> 
> ...


yeah i just have a 2 way system on a 4 channel amp (focal fpp 4100) and a small sealed sub (focal polyglass 21v2).

how did you dampen your doors? I've seen dynamite like material on the outer door. how did you treat the inner plastic door shell apart from the foam? how about the door card? were you able to take out the rattles? the mk7 fiesta is a very quiet car for its class... though the panels and plastics rattle and squeak at times even with no music playing.


----------



## cgw (Jan 31, 2009)

Love those pillars, great job!

Do the stock Fiesta mk7(New Fiesta here in Brazil) front doors fit big woofers or deep woofers such as the L6SE, DLS Nordica or Focal KRX3 woofers?


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

any updates? dampened my doors already. still on the stock HU which i wanna change if possible. no nice solution yet though.

tweets moved to the pillars. just 2 way still though via my focal v30s.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

after some time, I think now is time for some update for you guys 

clean power wire, no battery update yet, but soon


















then i started to work on my new amprack, made from aluminium



























Other two amps came from powder coating










And some progress on fixing them on the amprack and wiring up




































And the best thing that happend to me this year, I found the HU for me! 



















But, there is going to be a lot of work 









some sub box pics


















































































some more finishing touches




























and finished















































coments welcome 

p.s. HU is on the flat cable replacement, so that is one last thing to wait and to do the custom dash mask for the dex.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I like the a-pillars dude.
Nice and clean......


----------



## BrianAbington (Jul 27, 2012)

>


I really hope that ford makes the dash in the next mustang symetrical and fairly flat like that. 

Even if it doesn't have a sail window...we need symetry.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

man i love your work ! the a pillars flow very nicely and i love the powered coated amps! to bad you can see the amp rack! it was pretty!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks guys. 
you can see the amprack, when the sub box is lifted. 
I will post some more pics when the HU comes in and all the cables will be in place.

few more from yesterday show


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

it looks like you stitched the fabric on the pillars so that it would fit properly? did you do that yourself? could you offer any advice or walkthrough on how you do it, because im trying it now on my pillars and its quite difficult


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes it is stitched. But I didn't do it by my self, it is to much pa*in in the a*ss. I done my ex dash board by myself, but this time I didn't have the will.

If you like to know how to do it like here on my pillars, it goes like this:
- first you need to cut the shapes from fabric to the line, where the stitches wil be.
- then you have to stitch the edges of the fabric with stitches about 7-10mm apart
- then you apply the fabric to the panel or pillar
- at the end, you take a needle and by hand stitch "cross by cross" the two edge stitches together. 

I hope you get it, but anyway it is hard to explain it. When you see it in live, you get it instantlly. If I will have time, I will ttry to made a few pics of how to stitch, but no promises.


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello from me again.
A bit of an update of the finished HU mask.
Dex p90 was powder coated to black color (I will try to take some more pics in better light with a better camera)















































so the hybrid audio slovenia demo car is finished, for now 
there are some plans and ideas for updates, so the car will try to sound even better, but not before summer.

doors are the first to be cranked, then some update on the wiring around the amprack, mybe something more, I will see how much time I will be able to gave to the project.

until then, enjoy!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

trim arround HU turned out very nice!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Give us an equipment run down. What are those white amps? Very clean work


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

amps are DLS Aseries...2 x a2, 1 x A3 and a Cactus sounds amp for sw.
hu is pioneer p-90 combo, hat l6, l3sel1 pro, sub morel ultimo


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

The A pillars and the trunk really tie together nicely, I love it!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks lb! 

L1proR2 are tw.

thanks guys!!


----------



## Miniboom (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome work! If you charge by the hour, I'd consider taking down my car from Norway to have you do my dashboard! Haha! 

Very nice install indeed.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

sub'd


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Miniboom said:


> Awesome work! If you charge by the hour, I'd consider taking down my car from Norway to have you do my dashboard! Haha!
> 
> Very nice install indeed.


thanks! 

yeah, it would be nice to have a customer from Norway in Slovenia, but I only do this for a hoby. On the other hand I wouldn't mind if I had my own workshop!!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought it would be nice to share this non audio update with you guys  can't wait for the first national competition this year on 18th of May! wish me luck


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Can you show a close up of the pillar stitching and is that piece beside the sub lexan?
Thanks.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

exelent fabrication work sir. everything came out looking perfect.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

that pice beside sub is plexy glass, aprox 5-7 mm thick with laser cut HAT logo.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't know whether Plexi or Lexan would be better to use on something like that. 
Very neat addition


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Have some time to update.
How I made the doors


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

Still need some grills on the doors.
I would like it very much if I was able to connect the pods with the door panel and wrapped all together, but then I wouldn't be able to get every thing together on the door, because of the way the aluminium pods for the midbass are mounted. So it doesn't look so nice, but it does the job.
Other option would be the pods in kickpanel area, but I have never done that way before and I think there is not enough space in this small car there. Plus cutting the metal behind and dealing with water from wheel arches...I just don't have the guts 

There is one more thing to try. I want to reconnect the amps and speakers. I will try to connect the L3SE on A3 (2x150W) and bridged each A2 on each L6 in the doors (2x290W). Yes, try without tw and get more power on mids and midbass. I wonder how that would turn out.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw this on the other forum and I'm glad I found it here. What a great build that's been evolving since 2011 (from what we can tell).

Excellent!!


----------



## J-dls (Oct 2, 2009)

yes it is, from 2011 when I got the car. after 2 moths from new, I started the a-pillars and then slowly upgraded the install. 
and I am still making small things and enjoying it


----------

